# Worn Spring Bar Holes



## nujon (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello all - new here and I'd welcome your advice on the following

I've recently bought an early 1950's Omega Seamaster c353 bumper from ebay

The stainless case is good except for excessive wear in 2 of the 4 spring bar holes

I've heared that remediation techniques inlude laser-weld SS filling and re-drilling, hard Ag solder filling and redrilling or bushing - all of which I beleive are expensive

A much cheaper alternative remedy I have heared speak of is to re-drill the existing holes and fit spring bars with oversize ('fat') spigots - however I can't find any suppliers of the same

Any views/advice would be most welcome


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Firstly, try Roy, the owner of this site...look in the RLT Watches sales site (the brown banner above on the left.) and look under springbars. If he hasn't got any, try Cousins UK They supply most watch parts.


----------



## nujon (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. On reflection, I have decided to seek to get the bar holes filled and re-drilled - if anyone knows of a UK specialist who can do this, I would be most grateful for contact details.



Roger the Dodger said:


> Firstly, try Roy, the owner of this site...look in the RLT Watches sales site (the brown banner above on the left.) and look under springbars. If he hasn't got any, try Cousins UK They supply most watch parts.


----------

